# Little Vixie the Maine Coon



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are a fiew pics of Little Vixie on day 1 of her arrival here


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and one more for luck, the printer is a fave place of hers already, that and the sofa lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh shes very cute, shes gorgeous, i bet your pleased with her,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very pleased I couldnt be happier,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> very pleased I couldnt be happier,


good, i hope the rest of the gang love her to,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes she has won them all over, no one could resist her charm LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures Beth! Shee looks sooo at home!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it just seems as though she has been here all the time


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Vixie, she is gawjus. Me want, me want, me want


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Lovely pic's Beth, you have a nice looking pussy...


 LOL your lucky its you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well it did that alright lol


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

You have a real cutie there vixie


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG VixenThis is a serious cute,gorgeous kitty and looks like loads of fun too She really is beautiful


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks, she if definately full of fun I think shes going to keep us on our toes lol


----------



## daisychains (Mar 13, 2008)

Awww, Vixie is so gorgeous and fluffy!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou and shes spoilt rotten to lol I like you avatar pic is it you cat


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thankyou and shes spoilt rotten to lol I like you avatar pic is it you cat


got to come to see you soon so I can see little vixie before she grows too much perhaps when I get back from Jersey


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> got to come to see you soon so I can see little vixie before she grows too much perhaps when I get back from Jersey


yep you will  shes growing quickly to so get your skates on lol


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

awwww, lovely!!!


----------

